# Question about muscle healing



## hiah (Jun 5, 2007)

I pulled a couple of muscles in both legs, the calves and the shin muscles (sorry, I don't know the medical term for either one off of the top of my head). I've read that there are 3 different grades of muscle strain, 1 being the most mild and 3 being a torn muscle.

I think I fall somewhere between 1 and 2; I've had alot of stiffness, especially in my calves, from the inflammation. The muscles would occasionally quiver, and from what I've read, that's caused by nerves that are pinched due to compression from the swelling muscles. I don't have any balled-up areas of muscle, and I don't have any bruising.

I've been taking ibuprofen and icing my lower legs, and generally trying to stay off my feet (haven't ridden the bike).

My question is, after the soreness and swelling has subsided, how do I know when it's safe to begin riding again? The main thing I'm worried about is getting back on the bike too soon and doing the same thing all over again. Thanks in advance to anyone who can provide some information.


----------



## KngofQns11 (Jul 24, 2008)

with any injury you want to take time...obviously you dont want to nurse it for to long otherwise your legs will depend on the treatment....

as soon as you think you CAN ride do it...just for a little bit...you will have to build up to get back to where you were....but if your experiencing pain then get off and take it easy for a few more days.

I would also recommend icing after every ride and soaking in a bath tub filled with hot water and espom salt!


----------

